
There’s an Intel Inside Your Computer – But for How Much Longer? - lawrenceyan
https://www.forbes.com/sites/barrycollins/2020/04/16/theres-an-intel-inside-your-computer--but-for-how-much-longer
======
rowanG077
I'm incredibly scared of a future where all personal computing is restricted
by large companies. We see Microsoft, Apple and Google all moving in the
direction of releasing almost completely opaque hardware that only works with
their own software.

